# 87-88 vg303 fuel injectors



## ProphetVG30E (Jan 14, 2008)

is there any way those injectors will fit on a 92 vg30e maxima fuel rail

some seller on ebay may have sold put an incorrect description down.


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

ProphetVG30E said:


> is there any way those injectors will fit on a 92 vg30e maxima fuel rail
> 
> some seller on ebay may have sold put an incorrect description down.


He made a mistake, there is not a vg303...The vg30 engine was also in the 2nd gen maxima (85-88) but the fuel injectors are different from your injectors..Won't work..


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

88:








92:


----------



## ProphetVG30E (Jan 14, 2008)

yea, i meant vg30e, typographical error.


-well i got 3 useless injectors here, any buyers??? gimme a price, nd i'll give you an answer


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

1 dolla shipped!


----------



## ProphetVG30E (Jan 14, 2008)

lemme think about that, how about NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## ProphetVG30E (Jan 14, 2008)

bumppity, bump


----------

